# Home Made Fuses for a Temporary Service



## jar546 (May 1, 2015)

Does anyone know the rating on these fuses?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





View attachment 2147


View attachment 2147


/monthly_2015_05/IMAG0089.jpg.ec13d582827cab203c515ba3a1345e42.jpg


----------



## fatboy (May 1, 2015)

Till your shoes melt?


----------



## jdfruit (May 1, 2015)

for #6 CU: about 1200A for 2 seconds to arc plasma flash and molten metal spatter. Most power company transformers can deliver 35 to 50,000A on full fault failure.


----------



## steveray (May 1, 2015)

I am soooooo giving those to the next electrician that comes in asking for a cover and jumpers.....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 1, 2015)

Depending of the age and manufacturer the brown fusible link wire is roughly 20 amps.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (May 1, 2015)

Somebody put those in there.

Did you smell BBQ?

Brent


----------



## jar546 (May 1, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Somebody put those in there. Did you smell BBQ?
> 
> Brent


That's the funny thing Brent.  No one put them there.  They just appeared all by themselves and they were using the power.  Go figure!


----------



## ICE (May 1, 2015)

Well it is after all a temporary power.  Bare #6 in free air should handle 80 amps.  #8 should go 60 amps no sweat.


----------



## mark handler (May 2, 2015)




----------



## hlfireinspector (May 2, 2015)

Last one I saw was a pair of jumper cables and an old tire to stand on while connecting and disconnecting.


----------

